# Modifying Fluval FX6



## Kate (22 Sep 2015)

Hi guys 

This is not strictly a 'planted tank' related post, so apologies in advance but please bear with me!

I'm a fancy goldfish lover and have just ordered a rimless/braceless tank with aubergine colour gloss cabinet. This is an upgrade from my current 50 gallon 24'' cube tank, I've been saving up for this tank for a long time so it was very exciting actually placing the order!

Anyway, I'm planning on running two Fluval FX6 canister filters on it, I already have one on my current tank and am going to buy another one. Because I've gone for a rimless tank and want it to look very natural and contemporary, I would like to replace the black ribbed hosing and inflow and outflow with transparent parts. I'm planning on getting transparent hosing - a previous thread on here suggests that FX6 hosing is 1'' diameter, does that sound about right? I've seen an acrylic inflow and an acrylic lily pipe outflow on eBay, my concern is to whether replacing the intake creates a pressure difference and potentially damages the filter or makes it less efficient? And how do I go about ensuring the join between the transparent hose and the original black ribbed hose is water tight? They're such powerful filters the thought of them springing a leak scares the life out of me! 

I know you guys are experts with these filter modifications, and I'm a complete noob (didn't know what a lily pipe was until I looked at this forum!) so I would be most grateful of any advice. Many thanks in advance


----------



## Edvet (22 Sep 2015)

I don't think there are Lily pipes fitting an FX6, these are quite powerfull.

http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/diy-fluval-fx5-spraybar-160622.html
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/fluval-fx6-how-to-go-about-this-beast-272660-2.html

Not much on the web on changing the FX6, looks like you are in DIY territory


----------



## Kate (22 Sep 2015)

I thought as much. I don't think it's going to be straight forward but hopefully it will be worth the effort. I agree that a spraybar would be a better option as was done in that first link. I'm also considering inlining a heater...


----------

